# Crockpot  Creamy Leek, Potato and Mushroom Stew with Blue Ch



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Creamy Leek, Potato and Mushroom Stew with Blue Cheese

Recipe By     : Best Slow Cooker Recipes: Judith
Finlayson
Serving Size  : 6    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Crockpot                        
Meatless
                Soups And Stews

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation
Method
--------  ------------ 
--------------------------------
     1/2  ounce         dried porcini mushroom
   1      cup           boiling water
   1      tablespoon    vegetable oil
   2      large         leeks -- thinly sliced
   4                    celery stalks -- peeled;
thinly
                        sliced
   2      cloves        garlic -- minced
   1      teaspoon      dried thyme
   1      teaspoon      cracked black pepper
   1      teaspoon      salt
   1      pound         portobello mushrooms
                        or fresh cremini mushrooms
  28      ounces        canned tomatoes with juice --
coarsely chopped
   1      cup           vegetable stock -- hearty
   2      large         potatoes -- peeled, cubed
                        (1/2-inch)
     1/2  cup           whipping cream
   3      ounces        blue cheese -- crumbled
                        (Maytag or Gorgonzola)

1. In a heatproof measuring cup or bowl, combine dried
mushrooms and boiling water. Let stand for 30 minutes
and strain, reserving liquid. Pat mushrooms dry and
grit-free; chop finely and set aside. 

2. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add leeks
and celery and cook, stirring, until softened. Add
garlic, thyme, pepper, salt and dried mushrooms and
cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add fresh mushrooms and
cook, stirring until they are well integrated into
mixture. Add tomatoes, stock and reserved mushroom
liquid and bring to a boil.

3. Place potatoes in stoneware. Add contents of
skillet and stir.

4. Cover and cook until potatoes are tender: LOW 8 to
10 hrs; HIGH 4 to 5 hrs. 

5. Stir in cream and cheese. Cover and cook on high
for 15 minutes or until cheese is melted into sauce
and mixture is hot and bubbling.

Description:
  "robust stew with creamy potato-tomato sauce"
Cuisine:
  "Vegetarian"

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 274 Calories;
15g Fat (46.8% calories from fat); 9g Protein; 29g
Carbohydrate; 5g Dietary Fiber; 38mg Cholesterol;
1064mg Sodium.  ++++   Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1/2 Lean
Meat; 3 Vegetable; 0 Non-Fat Milk; 2 1/2 Fat.


----------

